# Disney Nautilus?



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

What's available in kits for this thing? I'd love to find a large scale of it! I googled it but didn't find anything other than wooden kits or total scratch builds. Anyone doing a big styrene or resin of it? I found some mention of an RC 20K kit?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This may help...

http://www.disneysub.com/history.html

This is perhaps the most well known of the larger "high end" Nautilus replicas produced...

http://www.disneysub.com/mr/index.html

And then there's this magnificent beastie...

http://www.customreplicas.com/66_Nautilus.htm


----------



## the mole (May 19, 2009)

Go to Paper Hollywood, they have a paper model you can download of the Disney Nautilus.:thumbsup:


----------



## the mole (May 19, 2009)

Hope after this post I will be able to give a direct link


----------



## the mole (May 19, 2009)

Go to http://www.disneyexperience.com/models/20klus_model.php


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Here is the new 16" Nautilus Model in 1/132 Scale, 31" Nautilus Model in 1/69 Scale, Model Kit, and the big daddy 66" Nautilus Model in 1/32 Scale, Plus more great stuff

http://www.nautilusdrydocks.com/products.html


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm selling a CR 66" Nautilus (_priced to Go_) - write my Eddress: [email protected]


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, great stuff guys! Thanks so much! I'm thinking about the 31". The prices of these things are harsh, but they all are really nicely researched and done! (time to hock some kits on ebay!)


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Holy Moley! I have the 31" kit (it is _very_ nice), bought a few years back... man the price has really gone up! I think I paid a third of the current list price, can't recall for the life of me where I bought it though, it was an internet sci-fi modeling site though.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

*Nautilus Accessory Set (for 1/72)*

The Vulcania Volunteers (_my crew_) make & offer this (1/72 scale) Nautilus Accessory Set (72-AS) to enhance almost Any 31" Nautilus Kit or scratch-build - it also compliments the Master Replicas' finished display-model. The 72-AS features a Skiff with hatches that can be displayed open or closed with full interior & gear, a film-accurate Propeller & Spiral Speed Indicator.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m236/modeleers/Mikel005-1.jpg


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Lee Seiler from Totalimmersion makes a 1/72 Nautilus as well as some Nemo and Crew figures

http://www.totalimmersion.com/Nautilus.htm

Vulcania Volunteers says they will be making a Nautilus, but that has been said for over a year now and I'm not holding my breath


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words AZ. 
I'm working as fast as I can, but Great Work takes time ...
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=73848


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I wouldn't be shocked to see a nice injection-molded Nautilus kit appear in the next few years.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Several companies have approached Disney about a styrene Kit, but 'the Mouse' has been continually _hesitant_ to grant official licensing. (_One Co. is in 'talks' as I type this_) 
Accurate *Drawings & Plans* are the key to a Great Disney/Nautilus Model (in resin or styrene), ...so far, those plans & drawings Don't exist. 
_Not Yet!_
But there is this one artist (Dave McCamant) in Reno, NV...
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m236/modeleers/Davewposter.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m236/modeleers/StarboardLSPosterB2.jpg


----------

